# No power to oven



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Woke up this morning to not see the clock on the oven. Tried to light a burner to see if there was any power at all, and the ignition did not work. The oven is a gas Whirlpool, I know it was installed at some point during the renovation before we bought the house (15-18 months ago). The control panel is completely electronic.

Here's what I 'know' to do so far:
1) check the breaker. It doesn't look like anything that I think is on that same circuit is off. Could be wrong, though.
2) check the outlet. We have our share of outlet issues in this house, but this outlet hasn't been touched since we moved in. I personally doubt it's that.
3) check the service parts. I'm not at home right now and don't know what model it is, but I may call the wife and have her look it up. I've never done appliance repairs outside of switching the dryer cord. I've already done some research and found some likely culprits.
4) call for repair. As with a lot of things lately, I'm tempted just to have someone do it so I can avoid the stress and frustration. It seems like every single week there's something for me to get stressed over not working properly, be it the computer, printer, oven, toilet, drywall...But I do enjoy my money, too. I also don't know how long it would take for any parts to get here to fix it myself.

Ugh. Why can't things go right for a couple of days at a time?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

If you don't have a volt meter You are lost You need to know where the voltage is and where it is not Just call someone and let them do it Maybe safer


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

del schisler said:


> If you don't have a volt meter You are lost You need to know where the voltage is and where it is not Just call someone and let them do it Maybe safer


There are a lot of decent volt meters available now for CHEAP. I had to pay big money way back when for my meters, but there are perfectly servicable meters available for home use for under $20.

I recently picked up this one with a non contact AC voltage tester for my brother, and it works great.

Sears.com

About 8 years ago, the clock stopped on our oven, and as I pulled the unit out I found the problem. A mouse had chewwed the cable...


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I do have a digital multimeter. Although I did just talk to the wife and she admits she may have jostled the plug when she was cleaning.

Here's hoping.


----------



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

If this is an all gas stove it is most likely 120 Volts. It may be on a GFCI outlet, either linked to another one in the kitchen or on it's own. Pull the stove out and check. If its not a GFCI and you don't have a meter plug something else into the outlet (that is if its a 120V outlet).

Good Luck


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A method used by many electricians is a lamp holder with about a foot of single core power cable and poke the bare ends into wherever there should be mains voltage, if the lamp lights voltage is there. Cheap, simple and nothing to learn!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cleaning house will cause problems every time. It would be 120 volts as the only things powered by electricity are the oven light and the control panel. Hope it was only a loose plug. It could be she jostled the plug so the range wouldn't work and you would have to take her out to dinner.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Cleaning house will cause problems every time. It would be 120 volts as the only things powered by electricity are the oven light and the control panel. Hope it was only a loose plug. It could be she jostled the plug so the range wouldn't work and you would have to take her out to dinner.


:lol:

She's the one with the money.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

They are great I have had one for a long time DC and the AC type 

Just like magic, pass it over the wire and it tells you that you have power..so simple and safe..but I will say it needs to be plugged into the outlet to have power running to the stove. (hint)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ls&field-keywords=Voltage+Detector+&x=16&y=13

http://www.amazon.com/Extech-Non-Co...f=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1266595592&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.com/Mastech-Non-c...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1266595820&sr=1-1
====== 



kp91 said:


> There are a lot of decent volt meters available now for CHEAP. I had to pay big money way back when for my meters, but there are perfectly servicable meters available for home use for under $20.
> 
> I recently picked up this one with a non contact AC voltage tester for my brother, and it works great.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello: Chris You said that the stove is completely electronic, and that may be where the problem is. I had a new gas stove, about a year and a few months old. I turned off the power, however, we had 220 for all electric. There is usually a web site for your stove. Once I had called the company, I had the back cover off, and i could check out a code on the clock area which tells you what is likely to be wrong. After I read the code, and rot the most likely fault, i made a repair to a connection. It worked good for about 3 months, and i had the same problem. This time, after i checked out my repair, I called the company that installed it. This time, the code was the same and the wire that got so hot as to burn off the insulation was not so bad, but still hot. When i talked to the tech., He said that the computer could be damaged! At that point, we thought we would get him down. Once He looked, he decided that if it failed again, that we needed a new stove. That made me mad. We bought a stove from the second dealer, And He agreed-ed that the computer is not lasting to long. We bought a new stove, and had it brought over the next day. The story is__Don"t spend a lot on a fancy stove. Get a lower priced stove, and when it's broken, and after you tried to fix it. If the repair don't last, Buy a new one. Sorry, but it could be your problem. Ir you bough a repair , and it's under warren tee get it fixed. If out of warranty, If you can check do it. If it sounds like a computer might be involved, get another! Good luck.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Crisis averted. Aparently a GFCI outlet got tripped, and that outlet is downstream. All is well.


----------

